# Fredricksburg Trip



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramps and I took a weekend trip to the Texas Hill country close to where I grew up. I think Alaskan has family in this area,too. We took a short tour of LBJ and Lady Bird Johnsons ranch. I though I would share a few pictures that I thought might interest some of you. The first 2 are of the original chicken coop and run, the next 2 are I f the old homestead and wind mill.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

These are actually all in working condition using the same methods of the day.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh man! THANK YOU for the photos! It has been a litteral jillion years since 
I have been to the LBJ ranch, and I couldn't remember their coop at all. So much fun to see it!

The last time I went was during the wildflower season...I still remember there were still some blue bonnets, but the indian blankets had started up, and the colors were breathtaking! I am so happy that they work so hard to honor Lady Bird's memory by making sure that the wildflowers at her place are always the best they can be.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It brings back a lot of memories for me, too! I've been away from the Hill Country for longer than I was there so it's fun coming back even for a long weekend. I'm not nearly as far away as you are though.
And you're welcome!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I'll have to buzz thru there again. We took the road thru the hills back to helotes. Nice green hills.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's really beautiful in March and April when the blue bonnets and Indian paint blankets are blooming.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Green! Lol Yeah, for the three days after it rains.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! That's true! It's actually a little greener this year than I remembered that it usually is.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes! This year it was crazy green! (My sister lives outside of New Braunfels on the old family homestead).


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting those pictures. I have not had the pleasure of visiting there but it's definitely going on the list!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

G'morning Z! It's a great get away and not so far away for us. Maybe 6 or 7 hours and we're used to the drive because I still have folks in the area. I saw quite a few backyard chicken families here.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Zamora, the peak of tourist season is when the bluebonnets are in bloom simply because it is mind blowingly gorgeous. Have you have seen photos?

I also love Lost Maples state park when the leaves color up, and Enchanted rock (think mini sized Ayers Rock) is always gorgeous!

Driving to enchanted rock is always a hoot, since the counties around it are open range counties.

OK.. I could write a book, I adore Texas.

Let me find some web photos:

Blue bonnets along a road








Towards the middle of the blue bonnet season the indian paint brush starts to bloom








Here is a photo of Lost Maples park








And here is Enchanted Rock


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful! !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Where is enchanted rock?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

North of Fredericksburg. Almost directly north... Maybe an hours drive.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We didnt get out there but I would love to go next time we're there.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love to ditch all of my responsibilities and drive around the state for a month. Gorgeous place.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe one day, you can visit again. I've been gone long enough that it isn't "home" anymore, but I enjoy going back and revisiting childhood memories.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

How long have you been gone? 

I have been gone for over 15 years, but most of my family still lives there.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been married 42 years this year and I moved the year before. So, 43 years! My folks are gone now and my brothers are in different places, but we try to get together every few years.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Almost all of my cousins, all of my aunts and uncles, one of my sisters, and my parents still live in Texas.

I went down for a reunion in Llano this summer. The 90th reunion, held every year, started by my great-great-grandfather.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My family met yearly in Brady in the little park there. When my grand mother got to where she couldn't manage going for a weekend there, we met at our house in Rocksprings. We meet there until mom passed and dad remarried a woman who well to put put it lightly, wasn't the best choice, we pretty much quit having them. I had a big one at my house about 6 or 7 years ago. Now we all have grown children and grandchildren so each family pretty does their own thing. I'm trying to get my children to commit to a yearly reunion while the grands are young enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah, it is pretty amazing.. The one group that has managed a reunion every year for 90 years. And even though my great-great-grandfather started it, after he died the planning etc. shifted over to one of the cousins.

Reunions are fun, especially if you can get a big crowd to attend.

My great-aunt/cousin set up a reunion for all of the descendants of one of my several greats-grandfather that came to New Braunfels in 1845. That was big and lots of fun, but I think that was the one and only one.


----------

